# Hello from AMD!



## kzone75

Hello, Robert.


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Hey, I'm Robert, the AMD rep who organized our involvement with the Grand Champion Series and spent the day down on Parliament with many of you.
> A little bit about me:
> I'm 26 years old. I moved to Canada from the Detroit metro area two years ago to work for AMD. I do product marketing for high-end desktop GPUs (e.g. Radeon 7750+), CrossFire and Eyefinity. I live in Toronto proper and love it. I also really love the Detroit area, even the city proper, and am extremely proud of the time I got to spend there. I won't move back any time soon, but one day I hope to live in beautiful Michigan again.
> In my spare time: I love computers, ultra-mobile computing solutions (e.g. phones, HTPC, detachables, tablets), I hack Android phones (currently have a GSM GNex w/ AOKP 40+LeanKernel 3.9.x), I'm a future Guild Wars 2 player, a Twitter junkie, a craft beer snob, and an amateur bodybuilder. Gamer? You bet. 241 games on Steam!
> I have a fascination with Pokemon, fast cars, old console ROMs and emulators, sci-fi and fantasy books, partying on the weekend and My Little Pony: FiM.
> Prior to working for AMD, I did hardware reviews and industry analysis for icrontic.com after hours (five years), and then 9-5 I was a technical writer for a small company that did managed solutions for Sun Micro servers before the Oracle buyout.
> It was great to meet some of you in TO, and I hope to meet thousands more of you in the days ahead.


Welcome to overclock.net!


----------



## Focus182

Hey, welcome to OCN.


----------



## joshd

Welcome









Seems like a knowledgeable guy.

Are you joining off your own accord or did AMD send you?


----------



## rdr09

WELCOME! Love my 960T.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Welcome on OCN!


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a knowledgeable guy.
> Are you joining off your own accord or did AMD send you?


On my own accord. After helping Nick out with hardware, it seemed logical that I would join and stick around.

To elaborate: I have a "home" forum that I visit frequently, and I love the community, but over the years it has become less about hardware and more about gaming/geek culture. I don't mind that at all, because I'm interested in all of those things, but the lack of hardware discussion has left a gap that OCN fills nicely.


----------



## Rayleyne

Welcome to overclock.net, The pursuit of performance.

BTW, Whens the 7990 coming out, We'd really like to know.

Edit: I feel people looming over me, Hey someone HAD to ask, i figure'd i'd do it!


----------



## pjBSOD

Great to have you here, hello and welcome!


----------



## drbaltazar

Welcome to the techno babble world of technology.if you need help a lot of people here probably know a solution work around or plain old hack.


----------



## CravinR1

Hello Robert

.......... a 7750 is a mid range gpu at best


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Hello Robert
> .......... a 7750 is a mid range gpu at best


Was waiting for someone to say that lol

I have a 7770 and... yeah...

Still, more the merrier


----------



## PhilWrir

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> Was waiting for someone to say that lol
> I have a 7770 and... yeah...
> Still, more the merrier


I love my HD 5770 and it does as good or better than my gtx 260, but neither of those are high end by any means

Though I like AMD's and am glad to have a rep here


----------



## KarmaKiller

Welcome to the








Thanks for your help at the GC, it's great to see some major sponsors help out with the smaller events.


----------



## lapengu

Welcome to OCN! Loving my new FX-4100 LAN Build.


----------



## AlderonnX

Welcome future Guildwars 2 player..


----------



## Da1Nonly

Wheres my 7990?! Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Adrenaline

Welcome to Overclock.net


----------



## 3930K

Hello!









Disclaimer: I may be slightly biased against AMD...


----------



## Prymus

Welcome and when is AMD going to pickup some slack on the GPU folding side. Ppd is very low on your cards. I'm in a TC on this site. Like to win.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> Welcome and when is AMD going to pickup some slack on the GPU folding side. Ppd is very low on your cards. I'm in a TC on this site. Like to win.


Thats Stansfords fault for the way the program folds. Thats why AMD gpus are comparable in games.


----------



## Rayleyne

It's actualy a bit of both, the 7970 has insane levels of compute performance but performs "meh" in folding, AMD keeps changing architecture and stanfard are a bit lazy when it comes to updating.


----------



## jrl1357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Hello Robert
> 
> .......... a 7750 is a mid range gpu at best


From amds perspective when they sell to dell, its for people who play angry birds and wtch youtube. So for most of amds market the 7750 is pretty high.


----------



## Alatar

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Welcome to OCN Robert.


----------



## Schmuckley

Welcome to OCN


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Hello Robert
> .......... a 7750 is a mid range gpu at best


For this community, certainly. But in terms of market segmentation, the 7750's primary use is gaming on displays up to 1680x1050 at low to medium detail settings. It's the kind of GPU you might buy for DOTA2, HoN, LOL, light SC2 play, or even some of the big shooters. A mid-range GPU is actually the Radeon HD 6550 and 6570.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVERYONE*
> omg 7990


What's that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Other people*
> Folding performance


We make the performance and the SDKs available to developers. OpenCL is an extremely powerful language, and our GCN Architecture is extremely simple to code and compile for. Hopefully the [email protected] project will take better advantage of these facilities in the days ahead, but we're also happy to have such an amazing project running on our hardware.

I did [email protected] for team 93 for a spell some years ago. It was fun!


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> For this community, certainly. But in terms of market segmentation, the 7750's primary use is gaming on displays up to 1680x1050 at low to medium detail settings. It's the kind of GPU you might buy for DOTA2, HoN, LOL, light SC2 play, or even some of the big shooters. A mid-range GPU is actually the Radeon HD 6550 and 6570.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
> We make the performance and the SDKs available to developers. OpenCL is an extremely powerful language, and our GCN Architecture is extremely simple to code and compile for. Hopefully the [email protected] project will take better advantage of these facilities in the days ahead, but we're also happy to have such an amazing project running on our hardware.
> I did [email protected] for team 93 for a spell some years ago. It was fun!


You should join our folding team then Robert?


----------



## RX7-2nr

Welcome to the forums! Always good to see manufacturer reps contributing

Intel ftw <3


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Welcome to the forums! Always good to see manufacturer reps contributing
> 
> Intel ftw


I'm pretty sure Robert knows that Intel is likely to be more popular in a high tech community like this, I mean he is a brainy fellow.


----------



## RX7-2nr

It was just a joke really, dont think too much into it.


----------



## Maelthras

Welcome, don't let them get to you. Just steal their designs and make something better in half the time.


----------



## Thracks

Doesn't get to me at all. Everyone has a preference, of course.

(buyradeonorelse)


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Doesn't get to me at all. Everyone has a preference, of course.
> (buyradeonorelse)


Lol.

I always do... but just because you're cheaper


----------



## BankaiKiller

Hello, welcom to OCN.

Question for you. Do you know John Fruehe, and if so, have you worked with him?

He works at AMD and sometimes he will post up here.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> I hack Android phones (currently have a GSM GNex w/ AOKP 40+LeanKernel 3.9.x).


I knew I recognized your name from somewhere. I've seen you on Reddit!









Weclome to OCN


----------



## vinton13

Hiiiii! I'm a big fan of y'all! Minus the part where I never actually owned an ATI/AMD GPU, but on the other side, I never owned an Intel chip either.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist*
> 
> I knew I recognized your name from somewhere. I've seen you on Reddit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weclome to OCN


The narwhal bacons a--no, no, I can't bring myself to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> Hello, welcom to OCN.
> Question for you. Do you know John Fruehe, and if so, have you worked with him?
> He works at AMD and sometimes he will post up here.


JF is in a different business unit, and several rungs up the ladder from me. We've never crossed paths.







Good to know he posts on occasion!


----------



## skyn3t

Hey Robets welcome to OCN and i bet you just found a new home here







and thousand's of brothers


----------



## royalflush5

Welcome!








I'm curious, but whats your main ring consist of? FX-8150 and a 7970?


----------



## sanket779292

Quote:


> I'm 26 years old. I moved to Canada from the Detroit metro area two years ago to work for AMD. I do product marketing for high-end desktop GPUs (e.g. Radeon 7750+), CrossFire and Eyefinity.


First of all some good things,

Welcome to OCN, nice to see you here and wish you a pleasant stay here

Some bad things

As you are a marketer of amd i should tell you that I'm from INDIA and here is zero marketting people know only the name of intel and nVIDIA and most of are shocked by hearing that any other company even exist except intel and nVIDIA (because they do ads on TV )

You may not be responsible for this but atleast convey my message to AMD so that they do some marketting here after all its the second largest populated country...

Thanks.


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalflush5*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, but whats your main ring consist of? FX-8150 and a 7970?


I'm still sitting on an Asus P6T and a 980X from my review days. I recently moved that into a Corsair 650D with an H100, 12GB of G.SKILL DDR3-2000, a 1200W Antec HCP and CF 7970 GHz Editions. I round that out with a 256GB Crucial C300.









I'd like to upgrade my motherboard so I can leave a free PCIe slot between my Tahitis, but it's low on the priority list. Also, they're still over $200! BOOOOO.


----------



## Kabuks

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Welcome to OCN, Robert. It's a pleasure to have an AMD employee here. I'm a long time AMD fan myself. I own an HD7850 which I absolutely love and the first computer I built in 2004 had an AMD Athlon XP-M 2500+ (I went for the mobile chip since it had an unlocked multiplier and worked in desktop socket A boards). Before I upgraded to Ivy Bridge I had a 1055T Thuban hexa-core system that served me a good 2 years and is one of my favorite CPUs.

It must have been interesting to move from the US to Canada. Was that a big transition or are things pretty similar over there? Being a Michigander as well I sadly have not visited Canada yet but hope to sometime in the future.


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> It must have been interesting to move from the US to Canada. Was that a big transition or are things pretty similar over there? Being a Michigander as well I sadly have not visited Canada yet but hope to sometime in the future.


On a very broad level, Toronto and the Detroit metro area are not so different. Canada has all of the major stores, restaurants and amenities of the US, after all. These two places are all that culturally different, either, but that's because Toronto is extremely metropolitan. If I were out in Newfoundland or Quebec, I'm sure my story would be very different.

Where it all begins to "break down" is at the micro level, the little things. Gas comes in liters and is charged by the cent (e.g. 136 cents a liter). Internet purchases have a 13% sales tax in Ontario. Shipping is very expensive by American standards. Hulu, Netflix, Pandora, Turntable.fm, Amazon Instant, Kindle, Barnes & Noble/Nook and other digital services are vastly inferior, or are not available. In other words, a lot of the day-to-day things I was accustomed to in America are quite different. Car insurance, legal rights and social privileges, the political system, health insurance, banking, credit cards, cell phone contracts, broadband, debit cards--all different!

But there are many benefits, too. My healthcare is better than it ever was in the States, the quality of the food is held to a higher standard (even fast food tastes noticeably better), the sick or unemployed have better access to benefits, Toronto has an endless variety of outrageously good food, the politics are less myopic and hysterical, public transit actually exists here (though the TO subway could be better), I can get poutine, people generally are a touch friendlier, and so on. In short: while Canada hasn't offered many economic incentives for me, there have been *many* _social_ incentives that more than make up the difference.

And to top it all off, I can check off "lived in another country" from the ol' bucket list--even if it is "just Canada." I've loved my time here so far!


----------



## selectstriker2

welcome to ocn


----------



## MSIalex

Just for the record, the women are infinitely hotter in Toronto than Detroit.

TRUST ME. I'm speaking from experience right now, from Michigan.


----------



## ihatelolcats

is amd going to sell the fx-8140?


----------



## reflex99

Hi.

Nice to see you made an account.

Was great having you at the Grand Champion event.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Just for the record, the women are infinitely hotter in Toronto than Detroit.
> TRUST ME. I'm speaking from experience right now, from Michigan.


I agree... Your Candia women are cute as hell.... really cute. Went to Quebec a few years back... @[email protected]


----------



## bryonhowley

Welcome to OCN. I have been a long time AMD fan been with them since the AMD K6 2 as for me Intel was just to high a price. When I had to replace my Geforce 780GS(AGP) Nvidia had nothing to replace it on the AGP bus so I got my first ATI a Sapphire HD 3850(AGP) and have not looked back.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Welcome to OCN, and the D misses you.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Welcome to OCN ! Glad to have you


----------



## BiscuitHead

Howdy. Welcome to OCN.

Lovin' my AMD setup. (965 BE and a 6870)


----------



## Anthony20022

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Welcome to OCN, Robert!!


----------



## halcyon-twin

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Scorpion667

Lol I pass by your work every day, going up to Major Mac.

Small world =P


----------



## BWAS1000

Hey, good to have you here. Rocked two AMD CPUs in my first 2 builds. Not to mention my prebuilt system from before I got into building was an AMD as well.


----------



## sc0ut84

Hi Robert,

I'm also quite new myself, but welcome to OCN anyway







!


----------



## lon5210

Welcome to OCN Robert


----------



## mmonnin

Heya Robert. Ran across one of your posts in another section and found this link in your profile.

I know Thracks (X?) from way back in the days of SM/IC and yeah it has lost its hardware touch. It sure isn't Apu's any more, or even SM with MM writing reviews. I don't care for the forum (or whatever they want to call that) style either.

I agree, Thrax is a smart guy, from first hand experience. I believe I have a video or 2 still with this guy in them.









Props for the C300.

And yeah, make my 6870 fold faster


----------



## Thracks

Damn, it's a small world, isn't it? Hey, Marc.


----------



## mmonnin

Haha yep. You work for AMD, I work for Micron. Both in Semi business but I'm quite removed from marketing at the VA fab.


----------



## Clovertail100

Marketing can't be an easy gig for AMD right now.


----------



## Ownage96

Hey robert, welcome to OCN! Im a huge AMD fanboy and love all their products(its just a huge exception that i currently have an NVIDIA card since i got an outstanding deal for it) .


----------



## Krusher33

Welcome (yes, I'm well aware I'm 5 months late).

And yeah... get some guys over to Stanford and help 'em out will ya? I'm tired of the nvidia guys laughing at us.


----------



## Kittencake

Welcome Robert fellow Canadian and Pokemon lover , we seem to have a lot in common , hope to see you around ^_^


----------



## OverClocker55

Welcome to OCN!


----------

